# Helmet visor...yes or no?



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

New to helmets and don't know if there are pro's or con's to having a visor on your helmet.

Does it cause any problems with your goggles?
Can you still put your goggles on your "forehead" or does the visor interfere?

Thoughts?

I was looking at the Bern Brentwood helmet.


----------



## BrandonB (Dec 9, 2010)

i have a smith variant with the brim and my spys fit great and they will go over the brim


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Veccster said:


> New to helmets and don't know if there are pro's or con's to having a visor on your helmet.
> 
> Does it cause any problems with your goggles?
> Can you still put your goggles on your "forehead" or does the visor interfere?
> ...


i thought you meant visor as in like a football shield haha...i actually saw some like that while i was riding in Italy :laugh:


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Visors will only work their purpose really if it fits your goggles. For example, the variant brim mentioned above works great with their goggles, and the venting keeps the googles from fogging cause of the solid fit.

We've sold a ton of those in the shop.. and people love them. Only bad thing? They're usually about $160. :/


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

what is the function of the visor? sun blocking only?


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

judoant said:


> what is the function of the visor? sun blocking only?


Not really, during the winter the sun is pretty low, and I havent found the small "visor" on my helmet to do anything about it.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

On some it seems to be style.. others it seems to play a part in keeping your goggles from fogging up


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a bern watts hardhat with a visor.

I find that the visor helps keep the snow out of the upper vents of my goggles.


----------



## ESW (Jan 2, 2009)

ya, same deal for me, I went out one day no helmet and my top vents on the goggles got completely filled with snow and they froze fogging my goggles up wicked bad. With the helmet this has never happened.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

ESW said:


> ya, same deal for me, I went out one day no helmet and my top vents on the goggles got completely filled with snow and they froze fogging my goggles up wicked bad. With the helmet this has never happened.


Been riding for nearly 15 years and I don't recall that ever happening to me - and I have never worn a helmet. I also don't ride powder very often. 

Anyway, I ordered the Bern Watts - which has a visor. I have Spy goggles that I hope fit.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a Smith Hustle that has a visor. It fits great with my Smith goggles but I have one complaint. When I rest my goggles above the brim I have to be careful because they tend to slip back easily. Once that happens it is apain to get them back. With out the brim I would be able to have the goggles in a more nuetral position.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I was gonna rage and hate on the style because I thought you meant this:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd be rocking that if I had the funds and knew it would fit good.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, I realize now that I should've asked "Brim or No Brim"!

Anyway, I'm anxious to recieve my new helmet. Rode by myself last week and wanted to shoot the glades. I didn't because I didn't have a helmet and didn't want to go out like Sonny Bono!


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

john doe said:


> I'd be rocking that if I had the funds and knew it would fit good.


Omg that is so gay in my opinion.


----------

